
Street Fighter II: The AI Engine (2017) - zero_kool
https://sf2platinum.wordpress.com/2017/01/20/the-ai-engine/
======
gdubs
To this day the smell of east coast pizza makes me think of this game. Spent
many quarters on it. The SNES version fueled many late night sleepovers.

Interesting to learn that the AI had a slight jump on the player — created
some compellingly difficult matches as the game wore on.

The thing I love about old games is how tight they were — not much room for
waste, and so the pieces fit together like a watch.

------
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14138274](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14138274)

------
blondin
was very excited about this blog but either 1. the author lost interest or 2.
somebody didn't like what his reverse engineering. sad.

~~~
sf2platinum
I got really, really busy with a lot of stuff :(

I made a new post on the blog a couple of months ago though

